# Cheap pens, cool wood



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Haven't turned in a couple of weeks now because of a rookie mistake resulting in two jammed fingers. Ouch! This big lathe don't play!

Better now so I got some projects to pursue.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

BURL? great looking pens


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking work, Ron.....

Rule No. 1... keep the tool rest as close as possible to whatever you are turning....?????....:work:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Rule #2
Never move the tool rest while the lathe is spinning.

Ok, what's the wood? A maple?


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

The guy said it was burled maple.

Rule #3--- while sanding the inside of a bowl make something to hold the sandpaper with other than your fingers!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look very good.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Look good


----------

